# Stephen Sondheim



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

SimonTemplar said:


> Start with Into the Woods and A Little Night Music.
> Woods deals with fairytales. The first act is quite light-hearted, but the second turns dark quite quickly.
> 
> 
> ...


----------

